# P-61 Black widow Revell 1/48



## CamaroSS2000 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello,
I am Tom, I have begun my newest project, a P-61 Black Widow. The last airplane model i did was like 25 years ago....So i will keep you updated on the progress!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good old, classic kit!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards! Looking forward to the build. (FYI - Some people have been able to add thumbnail attachement to your first 5 posts and after that you can link to larger photos and put in bigger images - just one of those system things. :cheers2: )


----------

